

8tracks is an awesome music startup you’ve probably never heard of - antoinec
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/27/8tracks-is-an-awesome-and-profitable-music-startup-youve-probably-never-heard-of/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
27182818284
They seem to have gotten away from the porn-ish images problem they had. Years
ago when using 8tracks, a recurring problem with myself and people I knew was
that the image chosen for mixes by the person creating the mix would _often_
be nsfw. So you would accidentally flip tabs or something with a boss or
coworkers around and there would be a lot of double and triple takes until
they realized it was a music site.

